# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  ساعت کامپیوتری !

## H_r_m

سلام بچه ها
من با زبان C آشنایی ندارم
یکی از دوستان درخواستی رو از من داشت منم گفتم اینجا مطرح میکنم بچه ها جواب میدن  :sunglass: 
ببینید این دوستمون یه ساعت کامپیوتری میخواد (از همین کامپیوتریا دیگه)متوجه اید که
که به جای اون فونت کامپیوتریش مثلا از کاراکتر ها استفاده بشه
مثلا عدد 1 رو با ستاره بنویسه و الی آخر
امیدوارم جواب کاملی بگیرم  :oops: 
شرمنده بچه ها  :oops:

----------


## H_r_m

به
بابا یکی یه نگاه به این تاپیک ما بندازه دیگه
 :sunglass:

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

راستش من از توضیح نوع ساعتی که میخواهی هیچ چیز نفهمیدم ولی من یک ساعت آنالوگ(عقربه ای) با ++C دارم اگر بخواهی در اولین فرصت Upload میکنم
 :موفق:

----------


## H_r_m

سلام امید جان
ببین خب چطوری بگم
ساعت کامپیوتری دیگه (تابلویه که) مثله این
[img]
http://www.scubaduba.com/images/dive...s-computer.jpg
[/img]
یعنی به جای اون فونته خودش فونتش با کاراکتری که خودمون انتخاب میکنیم باشه مثلا ستاره (*)
مثلا تو عکس ساعت 10:58 هستش
ما میخوایم که مثلا این با ستاره رسم بشه
دیگه نمیدونم چطوری بگم امیدوارم متوجه شده باشید
شرمنده اگه کارمو راه بندازید
حالا اگه مقدوره همون عقربه ای رو هم بزارید

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

بله حالا دقیقا متوجه شدم چی میخواهید ولی متاسفانه من همچین ساعتی رو کدش رو ندارم اگر وقت کردم سعی میکنم براتون بنویسم
اوون ساعت عقربه ای رو هم در اولین فرصت میزارم.
ژ

----------


## H_r_m

ممنونم
خیلی لطف میکنید
 :flower:

----------


## H_r_m

سلام
ببخشید بچه ها ولی ...  :wink: 
آخه من عجله دارم :oops:

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

معضرت میخواهم که دیر شد.
فکر نکنم زیاد به دردت بخوره ولی متاسفانه نرسیدم اوون ساعتی رو که خواستی بنویسم
چون سایت اجازه Upload فایلهای CPP زو نمیده سورس رو برات این جا مینویسم.
#include &lt;graphics.h>
#include &lt;dos.h>
#include &lt;stdlib.h>
#include &lt;math.h>
#include &lt;conio.h>
const double pi = 3.1415926536 ;
void setXY&#40;double &amp;,double &amp;,double,double,int&#41;;
void main&#40;&#41;
&#123;
   int init=0 ;
   initgraph&#40;&amp;init,&amp;init,"C&#58;\\tc\\bgi  "&#41;;
   clearviewport&#40;&#41;;
   int i,j,k;
   double x1,y1,x2,y2,x3,y3;
   setcolor&#40;14&#41;;
   char c&#91;2&#93;=&#123;&#40;char&#41;2,'\0'&#125;;
   for&#40;i=1 ; i&lt;=60 ; i++&#41;
   &#123;
      setXY&#40;x1,y1,60,i,210&#41;;
      if &#40;i%5==0&#41;
	 outtextxy&#40;x1,y1,c&#41;;
      else
	 putpixel&#40;x1,y1,14&#41;;
   &#125;
   while&#40;1&#41;
   &#123;
      for&#40;j=0 ; j&lt;60*12 ; j++&#41;
      &#123;
	 setcolor&#40;0&#41;;
	 line&#40;getmaxx&#40;&#41;/2,getmaxy&#40;&#41;/2,x2,y2&#41;;
	 line&#40;getmaxx&#40;&#41;/2,getmaxy&#40;&#41;/2,x1,y1&#41;;
	 setXY&#40;x1,y1,3600*12.0,j*60.0,100&#41;;
	 setXY&#40;x2,y2,60,j,160&#41;;
	 for&#40;k=0 ; k&lt;60 ; k++&#41;
	 &#123;
	    setcolor&#40;0&#41;;
	    line&#40;getmaxx&#40;&#41;/2,getmaxy&#40;&#41;/2,x3,y3&#41;;
	    setXY&#40;x3,y3,60,k,200&#41;;
	    setcolor&#40;12&#41;;
	    line&#40;getmaxx&#40;&#41;/2,getmaxy&#40;&#41;/2,x1,y1&#41;;
	    setcolor&#40;14&#41;;
	    line&#40;getmaxx&#40;&#41;/2,getmaxy&#40;&#41;/2,x2,y2&#41;;
	    line&#40;getmaxx&#40;&#41;/2,getmaxy&#40;&#41;/2,x3,y3&#41;;
	    delay&#40;1000&#41;;
	    if &#40;kbhit&#40;&#41;&#41; exit&#40;1&#41;;
	 &#125;
      &#125;
   &#125;
&#125;
void setXY&#40;double &amp;x , double &amp;y , double NumberOfDots , double DotNum , int radius&#41;
&#123;
   x=cos&#40;&#40;&#40;360.0*DotNum/NumberOfDots&#41;-90&#41;*pi/180&#41;*radius+getmaxx&#40;&#41;/2;
   y=sin&#40;&#40;&#40;360.0*DotNum/NumberOfDots&#41;-90&#41;*pi/180&#41;*radius+getmaxy&#40;&#41;/2;
&#125;

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

این هم همون چیزی که میخواستید ایبته ساعت نیست کورنومتره :wink:

----------


## H_r_m

سلام امید جان
خیلی لطف کردین
ممنون   :تشویق:  
امیدوارم بتونم جبران کنم
 :flower:

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

خواهش میکنم
 :wise1:

----------


## Amir Ali

ای ول بابا :flower:

----------


## Pars Giga

:wise2:

----------

